# Hello everyone



## jcraven (Mar 12, 2012)

New to this forum. About a month ago I made the decision and purchased a Sig Sauer P250 2sum. My buddy was kinda disapointed, he wanted me to get a glock, oops... I am hoping this is the first of a couple more as I would like to aquire both a p226 and a sp2022 in time.

So hello to you all.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to HGF


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

WElcome to the forum and congrats on your purchase. I have a P229 which was a CPO and a P6 which is a used German police pistol and am not dissappointed with either one. I am sure you will like your's. Also you are right you can't stop with just one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome......I have (2) P250s and love em ...I also have (2) SP 2022s and they are the best kept secret in handguns....get one soon while the prices are still low....JJ


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to HGF. i have a sig 226 DAO in .40 and a 220 .45..... enjoy your firearm and welcome to the club.


----------

